# USB 3.0 nur ca 30 mb/s



## Fonsana85 (15. März 2013)

Hi alle zusammen,

habe einen Laptop Acer Aspire 7750G mit USB 3.0 port , da meine Festplatte nun voll ist habe ich mir eine Externe Festplatte von Toshiba STOR.E BASICS schwarz 1TB (externe 2,5" Festplatte, USB 3.0) gekauft , jetzt muss ich aber feststellen wenn ich Viele Daten auf einmal rüber kopieren will, das die Geschwindigkeit sich nur bei 30mb/s liegt, jetzt die frage woran kann das liegen , die treiber für usb3.0 sind auf dem neusten stand. liegt es vlt daran das es zu viele kleine daten auf einmal sind die ich kopieren möchte? Habe leider keine größer einzel Datei. kann man das sonst irgendwie testen???

Liegt es vlt an der Festplatte?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2013)

Fonsana85 schrieb:


> liegt es vlt daran das es zu viele kleine daten auf einmal sind die ich kopieren möchte?


 
Check.

USB3.0 kann zwar auch sehr viele sehr kleine Dateien theoretisch mit 600MB/s rüberpumpen, das Problem an der Sache ist, dass deine Festplatte das nicht kann da das für solche Laufwerke ein extremer (mechanischer) Aufwand ist viele kleine Dateien zusammenzusuchen und zu kopieren. Beim kopieren zwischen SSDs über USB3.0 beispielsweise haste das Problem nicht und die Übertragungsrate würde (sofern der Controller da mitspielt, die sind bei Lappis üblicherweise etwas langsamer) weit jenseits der 100MB/s liegen.

Du kannst testweise wenn du Zeit dafür hast mal 2-3 GB an Dateien zusammensuchen und sie als ZIP oder RAR Archiv zu einer einzelnen großen Datei zusammenpacken (falls du keine große Datei hast).
Wenn du diese große Datei dann testweise rüberkopierst sollte die Übertragungsrate deutlich höher sein, je nach verwendeten Festplatten zwischen 70 und 140MB/s.


----------



## XT1024 (15. März 2013)

Fonsana85 schrieb:


> liegt es vlt daran das es zu viele kleine daten auf einmal sind die ich kopieren möchte? Habe leider keine größer einzel Datei. kann man das sonst irgendwie testen???


 Das wird wohl das problem sein. Je kleiner die Dateien desto geringer die Geschwindigkeit. Mit 30 MB ist man aber noch recht gut dabei.
Oder eine etwa 1 GB Testdatei erstellen: _Ausführen_ -> cmd -> fsutil file createnew d:\Dateiname 1000000000


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Oder eine etwa 1 GB Testdatei erstellen: _Ausführen_ -> cmd -> fsutil file createnew d:\Dateiname 1000000000


 
Das ist natürlich die elegante Nerd-Methode


----------



## Research (15. März 2013)

Kann bestätigen das dies u.A. eine Macke von USB 3.0 sein kann.

Wir haben schon einige Sticks/Platten gehabt und festgestellt das dies teils willkürlich schwankt wann USB 2.0 und 3.0 genommen wird.


----------



## SXFreak (15. März 2013)

Wurde auch das USB 3.0 Kabel verwendet? Mit den alten Kabeln funktioniert das nicht.
Nur um die Fehlerquelle auch auszuschließen


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2013)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es am USB3 selbst liegt - denn wenn nur USB2 zum Einsatz käme wären keine 30MB/s drin besonders bei kleinen Dateien. USB2 HDDs liegen auch wenn sonst nichts limitiert nach meinen Erfahrungen bei 25-28 MB/s (und das bei großen Dateien).


----------



## der_knoben (15. März 2013)

Mit extrem kleinen Dateien die irgendwo auf einer HDD verteilt liegen kannst du sogar mit USB3 Datenraten von 960kByte/s erreichen. Liegt dann aber nicht am USB3, sondern an der Lesefestplatte.


----------



## Fonsana85 (15. März 2013)

Hi ,

habe jetzt mal mit dem Befehl : Ausführen -> cmd -> fsutil file createnew d:\Dateiname 10000000000 eine 10gb datei erstellt und von laptop zu festplatte kopiert, angefangen hat es bei 170mb/s und hat geendet bei ca. 100mb/s dann habe ich die selbe Datei von der externen wieder zurück kopiert , angefangen bei 95mb/s und am ende waren es dann 52mb/s.

Also wird es wirklich an den kleinen Dateien liegen , dafür schonmal ein großes danke für eure hilfe.

Jetzt noch 2 kleine fragen^^

Wieso ist das von laptop zu externen doch so viel schneller?

Und jetzt habe ich eine Menge Fotos auf der platte , kann ich die externe festplatte in 2 patitionen einteilen und die eine mit Passwort verschlüsseln so das die ganz privaten bilder nur für mich einzusehen sind? 

mfg


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. März 2013)

1. Ich würde jetzt einfach vermuten, dass die externe schneller ist (schneller schreibt) als die im Laptop.

2. Ja, du kannst Platten in jede Menge Partitionen aufteilen und die nach Belieben verschlüsseln. Ich würde dazu Truecrypt benutzen. (Damit könntest du auch einen verschlüsselten Container erstellen.)


----------

